# Rome Targa Baseplate Issue



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Back in May I picked up some '10/'11 Rome Targas in black/white on sale from Zumiez.
Was super stoked since the price was right but when they arrived I didn't think to take them out and mount them to any of my boards since it's the Summer here in NY.
Well just the other day I had a strong desire to F around with my new gear and got them out of the box since I wanted to do some presses on the carpet in my living room. Low and behold the left binding screwed down fine (was kinda scuffed up tho) but the right has some sort of a deformed baseplate to where the binding does not want to sit flush with the board and actually rocks side to side quite a bit. I've never seen this before through my days of mounting 6 different pairs of bindings and had quite some difficulty with getting it screwed down. 
I eventually had to screw in two without the washer to make the binding flush then screw in last two with washer and then remove the first two to add the washer back and screw down then tighten all four. 
Now my question is, do you think that with this malformed baseplate, and extra tension on two of the four screws, I'll be messing up my board core/base/topsheet in any way???
I am fine with the mounting issue since they are only staying on my PBJ (even tho it is kind of a pain) but just want to make sure I am not screwing up my board in any way once I get out and ride.

Thanks in advance SBF family!

Also, if anyone has ever had to call Rome on a warranty issue have they ever been cool enough to hook you up with a baseplate?!?!?! I've heard of replaced ladders and straps but I'm talking about almost half the entire binding would need replacement.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

First off, register your bindings with Rome SDS on their website. It's how you get your warranty validated and order spare parts.

I ordered the exact same bindings. Is the actual baseplate deformed or is it the rubber gasket underneath the baseplate that is allowing it to move?

I described in another thread about bindings gaskets how you should screw down the bindings with two screws without the washers to get it seated then backing them and adding them later. I founds this works and upon contacting Rome SDS, they actually recommend this method if you can't get it to seat.

If the baseplate is actually FUBAR, then you should go through the website after you register your stuff. Rome's reps are very helpful and if there is a problem, they will have you put in a ticket and get you started with how to RMA them. They might not have another pair to replace it, but you never know. Get in contact with their reps!

edit: if the baseplate is bad, they almost certainly will validate it. Most bindings have some sort of lifetime warranty on the baseplate. It's the other parts breaking that have a limited warranty.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, super thankful on the prompt response CFS.
Gonna check on the plate/gasket situation you speak of once I'm back home. 
Stuck in the office right now unfortunately but I'm 99% sure its the baseplate itself. 
Hey, just curious how did yours seem from Zumiez? My product box seemed pretty beat up and the left binding has this gray/black scuff along the entire side. Both binders def do not look used, but just like it was beat up in the warehouse a bit.

And again, thanks for your response.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

--bigtime-- said:


> on sale *from Zumiez.*


that was your first problem


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

idshred said:


> that was your first problem


Hey, just wondering why you'd say that?

It was in fact my first online order with them but are they notorious for selling damaged/second hand goods?

Thought I was OK seeing as they have many Brick and Mortar stores around the country and seemed like a reputable vendor.
Any support for your statement would be appreciated.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

I started to write out a long rant and then I remembered that BA wrote an article about this. 

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive The Zumiez Generation

the comments are insightful as well


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Cool, thx. Gonna check the link now.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

FYI you don't really have to register your product to get Rome's amazing customer service. I bought Targas from last season and got multiple replacement parts from them w/o any of that. Rome has the best customer service of any snowboard company I've ever dealt with.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a similar issue with my flows. The base plate holes were actually off. Had to get new base plates to fix the issue. Great cust service here as well

I measured the holes with a caliper and they were off not allowing me to even screw in the base plate. Yours might be off as much as mine allowing the screws to go into the board but not evenly secure the base plate to the board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure that has the VRod baseplate so it doesn't sit plush.


----------

